# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Artikel over ondergewicht / weekblad Vriendin

## Journaliste

Hallo allemaal, 

Voor een artikel in weekblad Vriendin ben ik op zoek naar een vrouw met ondergewicht, die met behulp van een dietist(e) een voedingspatroon heeft vastgesteld dat heeft geholpen om enigszins aan te komen. 

Je mag je verhaal anoniem doen! 

Heb jij ondergewicht en wil je je verhaal doen? Mail dan zsm naar: [email protected]

----------

